# Are there Signs for a Dying wireless network card?



## anonymousx (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi, the thread question is self explanatory. I was just wondering if there are any signs of a dying wireless network card, Mine is over 1 year and some months now. I'm unsure if I should replace it or not.


----------



## Compaq__ (Mar 18, 2008)

Is it working? Why do you ask? 

I'd say if it is configured correctly and it doesn't work....IT's DEAD!


----------



## anonymousx (Feb 28, 2007)

Well, it has been working rock steady fine the past 1.4 years I've had it. Ever since last night, the card keeps disconnecting, then re-connecting at random times frequently. I clicked on My Computer, and viewed the connection of both my Router and Card. The Router stood connected at all times, While the Card would randomly go Disconnected.

Like mentioned, My D-Link Wireless Network card keeps switching to Disconnected/Shut Down, then it boots itself up again, says " Good Signal " for a few mins, then the signal eventually goes to " Low ", then " Very Low ", then the card Disconnects and shuts down again. Then the process is repeated.

Is this a dying card I have?


----------



## Compaq__ (Mar 18, 2008)

I would try a different card. Thing is....it could also be a problem with the routers signal transmission.

How far are you from the Router? Is it a good distance?? Did you move your PC lately to another location?


----------



## anonymousx (Feb 28, 2007)

We just replaced our old wireless phone ( which Never interfered with my wireless connection ) about 2 days before this started happening. Apparently the new wireless phone is causing the signal to get really messed up. Everytime the phone comes within 10 feet of my room, I lose connection until the phone is further away.

The main question is, What would cause the new phone to react with my wireless internet ? , but the old wireless phone never did at all.


----------



## Compaq__ (Mar 18, 2008)

Wow....must be using a similar frequency. What router do you have?


----------



## anonymousx (Feb 28, 2007)

Buffalo MIMO HS 128mpbs.

Is there anything i can do regarding the phones frequency, how would I check the listing of it.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Hard to change the phone frequency without getting a different phone with a non-interferring frequency, but changing the router's wireless frequency channel to either 1 or 11 if its at 6 right now might help.


----------



## cuttlefish (Jan 18, 2007)

Have a look the PWR or ACT light or whetaver on the back of the card (if it has one) and watch it for a while (a day or two is fine) and if it keeps going ON/Off then you may have a card problem of the Motherboard slot is playing up!


----------



## anonymousx (Feb 28, 2007)

It's for sure the phone, Every single time someone presses the Talk button and turns it on, My internet signal is gone, until the second they hang up the phone. After that, the signal reads " Very Good ", which is expected until the phone is on again.

I have my frequency channel on Automatic, and is currently on Channel 1, I changed it to Channel 9. Right when I grabbed the phone to test interference, someone called, good timing. So I brought it to my room, and started talking on it. The connection Stood GREAT. Thanks guys for helping out this problem. Appreciated.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

It actually worked!? OMG!...just kidding. When the interferrence is that strong and total though sometimes its impossible to get far enough away from the conflicting frequency. Glad to hear (a pun!) it worked.


----------

